# Case of Nagi and the former Inquisitor



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

So I finished " _Broken Sword _" of the Damocles collection yesterday, and was quite surprised to see that one of the gue'vesa was a former Inquisitor by the name of Lucien van Deem. While we know that Inquisitors are specially conditioned to resist the lures of Chaos and inflict Emperor's judgment, I found it hard to believe that this Inquisitor joined the Tau'va of his own free will. Afterall, he had a nagi housed in his armor. 

So what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Inquisitors do fall to chaos so it could be possible for one to fall to a xeno. The tau do use....mind control tech, similar to SM. I.e. firewarrior+shadowsun both main characters could speak gothic fluently with no prior experience.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

It's the unfortunate path of the Radical. One step leads to another and all.

So, in short, very possible.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

hailene said:


> It's the unfortunate path of the Radical. One step leads to another and all.
> 
> So, in short, very possible.


"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

LordOftheNight said:


> Afterall, he had a nagi housed in his armor.


Huh. I had never heard of these in the 40k universe before.

Go go _Dune_ reference.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

"Nothing is true; everything is permitted." Wise words for those who thing of becoming turncoat.

On the matter of the Inquisitor I think the Nagi are actually quite large, half the sixe of a human. The Tau fought a series of violent conflict with them because they were so disqusted with their abilities that it scared them. They describe the Nagi as being able to fight, and thus they have to have been able to carry weapons. They tell of short space battles, meaning the Nagi have sentience to build space craft. 

Can give me a book to reference? I cannot believe the Nagi is in the Inquisitor, nor do I find it possible to have caused him to become a traitor.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> "Nothing is true; everything is permitted." Wise words for those who thing of becoming turncoat.
> 
> On the matter of the Inquisitor I think the Nagi are actually quite large, half the sixe of a human. The Tau fought a series of violent conflict with them because they were so disqusted with their abilities that it scared them. They describe the Nagi as being able to fight, and thus they have to have been able to carry weapons. They tell of short space battles, meaning the Nagi have sentience to build space craft.
> 
> Can give me a book to reference? I cannot believe the Nagi is in the Inquisitor, nor do I find it possible to have caused him to become a traitor.


"the small Nagi are known for their mind control abities." and it also says they are wormlike.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Inquisitors have to know their enemy deeply. For some of them, this is achieved by getting as close as possible to them, to get into their mindset, to really understand how they think and how to use that knowledge to defeat them. Not hard to imagine some of them getting so close that they start to empathise, understand and admire their foe so much, that they question their loyalties. Not hard at all.


----------

